# Hash or Brunswick Stew



## Fishingchickenman (Feb 4, 2012)

What is the difference between Hash and Brunswick stew?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 4, 2012)

Well gee one is made with corned beef and taters and the other is supposed to be made with maters n corn n game (squirrel rabbit wild hog deer) tho most make it with chicken n beef n pork.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/brunswick-stew-recipe/index.html

HHmmm I never knew Brusnswick stew was also known as hash... Interestin what ya find when ya google.

Guess they aint no difference...

Now I need a couple lb pig roast n a couple lb deer roast and a rabbit and some squirrels...


----------



## Timberman (Feb 4, 2012)

Southernstyle hash as is commonly cooked in the Carolina's consists simply of stew meat, onions, butters and maybe some proprietary spices. Meat is parboiled rinsed and trimmed reintroduced with at least half the meats weight in onions and cooked for a long time, days in some cases. Right towards the end butter and spices are introduced. very simple but delicious.

Brunswick stew is something altogether different as is corned beef hash


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2012)

Fishingchickenman said:


> What is the difference between Hash and Brunswick stew?



Hash don't have no veggies in it.
Brunswick stew does. 
That's juss my opinion. Erybodies got one.


----------



## RNC (Feb 4, 2012)

Brunswick stew is made with  lotsa ingredients (several kinds of meat,corn,maters,onions an other secret stuff ;])...... hash is made from a whatever meat I got an a tater made into a thick gravy an put over cornbread or biskets


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree Hash=meat and corn Tomatoes. Brunswick Stew little bit of everything!


----------



## the r.o.c. (Feb 4, 2012)

when i was a kid, im 62 now, my grandparents killed hog in late fall early winter.  after all was done except the heads of the hogs, she would scrape the heads and use the meat, along with lots of other stuff and make her brunswick stew. i think hash is made north of the mason-dixon line.  her stew is what i measure all other stew to.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 5, 2012)

According to Wikipedia in some parts of the south, particularly the Carolinas it is known as hash and served over rice. Sure seems like the very same dish to me but of course recipes differ from place to place and even in the same household between cooks.

I have never cooked it myself, the wife doesn't have a recipe either and I can not recall a time when my mother cooked it. I have eaten it when out and at a couple pot luck dinners and none of what I have eaten was all that good.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hash don't have no veggies in it.
> Brunswick stew does.
> That's juss my opinion. Erybodies got one.




Ding - Ding - Ding We have a winner.  Hash does not have corn, potatoes, etc.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 5, 2012)

Hash is more popular above the Macon-Dixon line or gnat line. I think Shane's Bbq in Evans is the only place around Augusta that even has Brunswick Stew. Almost every hash recipe around Augusta has taters in it although not many. It too was traditionally made with a hog's head. There are just as many variations of hash as Brunswick stew. When you get below Augusta you can find both on the menu. Growing up in Douglas, I never even heard of BBQ hash.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a recipe Sconyer's BBQ put in a magazine.

Sconyerâ€™s BBQ Hash

2 ½ lbs Pork Shoulder, cut up
1 ¼ lbs bone-in beef chuck roast, cut up
1 ¼ lbs chicken pieces
1 ¼ lbs diced, peeled potatoes 
1 ¼ lbs diced, peeled onions
Tomato paste or diced tomato, to taste
Salt, black pepper, & red pepper to taste
Water to cover meat.

In a large stockpot, cover meat with water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer until meat falls off the bone. Stir occasionally while simmering. Remove from heat, strain meat and reserve broth.
Cook broth, diced potatoes, & onion. While this is cooking, debone meat and chop fine.
Add meat to the potato/onion mixture. 
Add tomato paste or tomatoes to taste. Season with salt, black pepper, and red pepper. Cook until thick, stirring occasionally. 
Serve over white rice.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 5, 2012)

They serve Brunswick Stew in Atlanta. Maybe it's just around Augusta that doesn't serve it. Shane's BBQ has only been in town a few years.


----------



## SimpleMan (Feb 6, 2012)

Maurice Bessengers in around Columbia,SC has some of the best Hash around.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2012)

Never encountered either around here, but eastern NC is big on Brunswick stew. It always has squirrels and corn in it. South Carolina seems to be the hash epicenter of the world. 

The general recipe for SC hash, from what I've experienced in my travels through that country, seems to be to take several pounds of good meat that would be delicious cooked some other way, then boil it in water for several days or weeks until it is a tasteless, yellowish, liquified mush with a consistancy similar to sheetrock spackling compound, then add a bunch of pepper to it and claim that it tastes good.


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 6, 2012)

Timberman said:


> Southernstyle hash as is commonly cooked in the Carolina's consists simply of stew meat, onions, butters and maybe some proprietary spices. Meat is parboiled rinsed and trimmed reintroduced with at least half the meats weight in onions and cooked for a long time, days in some cases. Right towards the end butter and spices are introduced. very simple but delicious.
> 
> Brunswick stew is something altogether different as is corned beef hash



This.  Growing up in coastal SC, my grandmothers hash was either vinison or beef, slow cooked with onions and then shreaded.  Always ate with rice and the dripping poured over both all mixed togeter.  Man, this has me really looking forward to Easter!!!!


----------

